

Shweeb: Monorail Technology - wyclif
http://shweeb.com/

======
wyclif
Google just invested $1M in this New Zealand company.

------
gojomo
I would rather see real bike paths, elevated. (It might be even cheaper to put
a ~3 lane surface and guardrails atop the 'monorail', allowing BYO-bikes,
instead of hanging these plexiglass-pedaling-coffins below.)

